# hydro to soil



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

i cant believe im saying this, but i cannot get my plants happy in my dwc setup. i have some seriouse genetics comming soon, and might try another medium. boy, what a head ache


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 16, 2010)

There must be something off. Maybe overthinking it?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 16, 2010)

*loolagigi ... talk to Mindzeye.. he had some problems at first with the buckets.. PH problems sir?? maybe not enough air?? dunno but try him..
LH*


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

i will, i have pics of my roots in plant problems, under whats happening. i hate to go back to soil.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 16, 2010)

ostpicsworthless: 
*LH*​


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

Loola if it is the same plants you will have to give them a day or 2 to recover before they start growing new roots.

I had some plants in a DWC and had the same problems. If you want to go back to soil with those plants, Run twice as much 10%H2O2 water thru them as the pots hold, then transplant. Thats the way I did it and had no problems out of the plants after the transplant


----------



## Real78 (Feb 16, 2010)

Also take pictures of your plants so we can see what they look like as well. I have only tried Hydro and it is pretty easy to do. You just have to check your ppm and pH daily. Temps 75 and humidity may vary where you are with the girls, I can help out as well if you have questions send me a PM but get those pic up so I know where you are at.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

ph is 5.8, ppm is 150, no light leaks, pleant of bubbles. i added h2o2 with yesterdays clean and res change...... temps 77 res temp 69. rh 39


----------



## Real78 (Feb 16, 2010)

The plants do not look bad but the roots look a little brown.
Your temps look great.

What size air pump are you using?
How many weeks are they, I am going to guess about 5-6 weeks?
How much nutrients are you adding? 1/8th is what you should be at with 200ppms/5.8pH

1. Flush just pH water
2. I would just put fresh pH water for a day or two. Then add 1/8th nutrients to the water. IMO

I am sure someone here may have a better way but that is what I have done in the past. I have not gotten brown roots before.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks real....ganna put a bigger pump in tonight....also i think im going to just use water for a day or 2 also. good advice...still waiting on more ideas too.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2010)

Remember hes using flora nova.. Nova stains roots, cant go purely on color..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

If you look at the other pict in his other thread the root's litte hair roots were standing out ,now all are drouping down. that is why I think slimey roots is the problem


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 16, 2010)

Not the expert here, but doesnt it take a few days to recover from just about anything?


----------



## Real78 (Feb 16, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Not the expert here, but doesnt it take a few days to recover from just about anything?



Yes that is why I said a day or two of just water. I have never used Nova before, but it looks like slim to me as well.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> Yes that is why I said a day or two of just water. I have never used Nova before, but it looks like slim to me as well.



Im not saying it isnt slimey, but the color of the roots can be from the nutes...


----------



## the chef (Feb 17, 2010)

Yo gig! I use pro mix soil with worm castings....and your message box is full!


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 21, 2010)

i use flora nova. your roots are brownish because of the nutes 
shake well. its some strong stuff. for early stages use a little less
than quater of teaspoon per gallon. stir really really well the stuffs thick


----------

